#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  дзен в Донецке

## dongen

Намо Будда!
практики дзен-буддизма да и просто практики, которым интересно - добро пожаловать для совместных практик.
Разнообразные дхьяны, мантры, сутры. Есть цигун. Хватит ли у Вас Бодхичитты для прихода?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

А можно адрес и расписание? И еще - а какой Школы дзен?

----------


## Аминадав

> А можно адрес и расписание? И еще - а какой Школы дзен?


Мне тоже это интересно.

----------


## Дохо

*to dongen*
Да, интересно - какой традиции у Вас дзэн?
Потому что знаком со всеми донецкими общинами - но поразили вот эти "...разнообразные дхьяны, мантры, сутры. Есть цигун..."  :Smilie: ))))))))))))

----------


## dongen

Традиция Хуэйнена-Бодхидхармы, естественно с красивым украино-корейским лицом  :Smilie: 
Практика Единой колесницы.
Всех мастеров перечислять  - не вижу смысла. Кому интересно, выйдет на контакт сам и узнает. Всё просто по-дзенски: прийди и возьми.  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> А можно адрес и расписание? И еще - а какой Школы дзен?


расписание чего именно? занятия разные проводятся.  есть ретриты и т.д.
контактный телефон: +3-80686917175

----------


## dongen

> Мне тоже это интересно.


приезжайте на встречу.

----------


## Аминадав

Вот это - вы?
http://sangha.org.ua/content/view/14/40/

----------


## dongen

нет

----------


## dongen

звоните.

----------


## dongen

Религиозная община зарегистрирована под названием "Махапраджняпарамита".
Успеете ещё на ретрит  :Wink:

----------


## Аминадав

Я вот на этот ретрит приехал:
http://kunphenling.ru/news.php#vipassana

Так что к вам не подъеду

----------


## Дохо

"Будда-Хридая" - это всего лишь одна из буддийских общин Донецка.
Повеселили вот эти формулировки:
_"Історія громади до її формування як окремої сангхи пов'язана з історією майже легендарної тепер "Махасангхи"_ - как говорится, три раза ха-ха-ха :Smilie:  Потому что Наталья Михайловна Короткова пришла в "Махасангху" значительно позже многих других. А Ваш покорный слуга был как раз одним из ее учредителей и одним из первых руководителей.
Первой дзэнской общиной Донецка после переориентации "Махасангхи" из корейского Чогё в нитирэновский Ниппондзан Мёходзи в 1995г. стала община "Пультхо" (зарегистр.1996г.). Однако по ряду причин с 1999г. она фактически перестала вести сколько-нибудь значимую деятельность.
На сегодняшний день в Донецке три буддийских общины, придерживающиеся дзэн-буддизма - "Пультхо", "Будда-Хридая", "Махапраджняпарамита" (перечисляю в хронологическом порядке регистрации).
Как оказалось, наиболее активные участники "Будда-Хридая" из-за определенной инертности мышления ее руководства ушли и организовали собственную общину "Махапраджняпарамита" - вполне нормальный процесс развития.
И как показала "встреча на Эльбе", представители "Пультхо" и "Махапраджняпарамита" придерживаются во многом близких позиций :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

Дохо, вы могли бы написать об общинах "Пультхо" и "Махапраджняпарамита" для сайта sangha.org.ua - чтобы вас легче было находить заинтересованным?

Писать можно в том же формате, в котором описана "Будда-Хридая".

----------


## dongen

> Я вот на этот ретрит приехал:
> http://kunphenling.ru/news.php#vipassana
> 
> Так что к вам не подъеду


Свобода выбора. А Вы уже в дзогчен? Что с практикой Лотосовой сутры? Зачем Вам дополнения по общине "Махапраджняпарамита" на сайт?  :Wink:

----------


## Дохо

Руководитель общины "Махапраджняпарамита" - это *dongen*.
Пусть лучше он напишет о своей общине - так будет правильней :Smilie: 

Я же могу говорить только о "Пультхо" (кор. "Земля Будды") - создана и зарегистрирована в 1996г. частью участников община "Махасангха" как первая донецкая буддийская община, в уставе которой была четко указана ориентация на дзэнскую традицию. Участники общины придерживались традиции Сон Чогё (наставник - Преподобный Вонг Менг сыним, ученик Сонг Чёль сынима, патриарха ордена Чогё - увы, оба уже покинули сей мир). Создание и ориентация на дзэнскую традицию была вызывана переориентацией первой донецкой общины "Махасангха" из традиции Чогё в традицию школы Нитирэн ордена Ниппондзан Мёходзи в 1995г.
С 1996г. по 1999г. община проводила в Донецке еженедельные церемонии, практики медитации. В 1998г. О.Бондарев (Хэхэн), председатель общины, посетил с двухнедельным визитом храм Хэинса ордена Чогё (Ю.Корея).
Однако активная деятельность общины по ряду причин фактически прекращается с конца 1999г. и сходит на нет в начале 2002г. Однако церемониальные и медитативные практики проводились отдельными участниками постоянно.
В 2008г. предеседатель общины получил приглашение на выезд в Ю.Корею в монастырь Хэинса ордена Чогё и собирается принять монашеский сан, в связи с чем он изъявил желание покинуть свой пост. 
На данный момент община "Пультхо" находится в стадии реорганизации.

----------


## dongen

> Руководитель общины "Махапраджняпарамита" - это *dongen*.
> Пусть лучше он напишет о своей общине - так будет правильней
> 
> Я же могу говорить только о "Пультхо" (кор. "Земля Будды") - создана и зарегистрирована в 1996г. частью участников община "Махасангха" как первая донецкая буддийская община, в уставе которой была четко указана ориентация на дзэнскую традицию. Участники общины придерживались традиции Сон Чогё (наставник - Преподобный Вонг Менг сыним, ученик Сонг Чёль сынима, патриарха ордена Чогё - увы, оба уже покинули сей мир). Создание и ориентация на дзэнскую традицию была вызывана переориентацией первой донецкой общины "Махасангха" из традиции Чогё в традицию школы Нитирэн ордена Ниппондзан Мёходзи в 1995г.
> С 1996г. по 1999г. община проводила в Донецке еженедельные церемонии, практики медитации. В 1998г. О.Бондарев (Хэхэн), председатель общины, посетил с двухнедельным визитом храм Хэинса ордена Чогё (Ю.Корея).
> Однако активная деятельность общины по ряду причин фактически прекращается с конца 1999г. и сходит на нет в начале 2002г. Однако церемониальные и медитативные практики проводились отдельными участниками постоянно.
> В 2008г. предеседатель общины получил приглашение на выезд в Ю.Корею в монастырь Хэинса ордена Чогё и собирается принять монашеский сан, в связи с чем он изъявил желание покинуть свой пост. 
> На данный момент община "Пультхо" находится в стадии реорганизации.


спасибо за доверие - но один из руководителей  :Wink:

----------


## Дохо

*Александру Демченко*
Кстати, информация об общине "Будда-Хридая", размещенная в указанной Вами ссылке, значительно устарела - особенно в разделе количества участников и частоте проводимых церемоний и практик (к сожалению, в сторону уменьшения): на данный момент церемонии проводятся всего 1 раз в неделю, посещают их в лучшем случае 1-2, иногда 3 человека, причем далеко не все они члены данной общины. Собственно, выяснить количественный состав участников "Будды-Хридая" на самом деле невозможно - о чем и написала сама председатель данной организации.
Также в разделе контактов указанная информация существенно устарела.

После реорганизации общины "Пультхо" я также предоставлю Вам уточненную информацию.

И прошу прощения, ряд данных по некоторым другим общинам также устарели: но, видимо, уточнение данных - дело рук самих практикующих :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

> И прошу прощения, ряд данных по некоторым другим общинам также устарели: но, видимо, уточнение данных - дело рук самих практикующих


кстати, как думаете, есть ли смысл сделать раздел сайта на базе вики по украинским буддийским общинам, чтобы люди могли редактировать иноформацию сами?

посмотреть, как это работает, можно например на
http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/

----------


## Дохо

*Саше Демченко*
Спасибо за Ваш труд!
Я думаю, да, имеет смысл сделать возможным для руководителей общин (или их уполномоченных) редактировать информацию о своих организациях.
Еще раз благодарю!

----------


## Aiker

Я был в Донецке (25 лет назад). Я тогда ездил в гости к тёте Фае.
Замечательный город, второй мой любимый в Украине после Киева!
Желаю вам всего хорошего, и самое главное - чтобы дза-дзен плавно перешёл в дзен ПОСТОЯННЫЙ.
С наилучшими пожеланиями !

----------


## Дохо

*to Aiker*
У моих родителей была соседка тётя Фая - уж не к ней ли вы ездили? :Smilie:

----------

